#ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 2012-05-07
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Lxc work for Q  | Audio:
<stgraber> anyone actually in this session?
<stgraber> I just noticed it was last minute moved
<stgraber> I'm currently in another session (didn't refresh my schedule in time to see that LXC session) but I can certainly run to the room if we actually have people in there
<stgraber> otherwise we should have it reschedule to after the demo/q&a container session of tomorrow
<gua-uds> stgraber: they were looking for someone for a bit
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Lxc work for Q  | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<gua-uds> we'd like you to come at some point if you can
<stgraber> I can certainly come but that'll just be to tell everyone we'll reschedule it
<kees> stgraber: yeah, we're all here
<stgraber> that session was meant to happen after the q&a session of tomorrow
<stgraber> ah, ok, on my way then
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Lxc work for Q | Url:  | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Lxc work for Q | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20363/servercloud-q-lxc/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-junior-ballroom-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-junior-ballroom-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-junior-ballroom-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-junior-ballroom-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-junior-ballroom-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-junior-ballroom-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Xen work for Q-series | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20627/servercloud-q-xen/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<mcclurmc_> Things are running late it seems. We'll start in a few minutes.
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Foundations | Secure distribution of third-party .debs | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20493/foundations-q-security-of-third-party-debs/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
#ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 2012-05-08
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Hardware | Kernel Team Round Table - Tuesday | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20457/kernel-team-round-table-tuesday/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Foundations | Refine our SRU process to be more agile while avoiding too many pitfalls | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20626/foundations-q-more-agile-sru-process/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Desktop | General X.org plans for Quetzal | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20573/desktop-q-xorg-general/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
 * manjo waves 
<manjo> hey harry
<manjo> yep
<manjo> no I have a copy
<manjo> I am looking at a pdf I got in the mail
<manjo> the pdf I have has around 50 pages is that the right now you guys are projecting ?
<manjo> is this a private session ?
<manjo> ok
<manjo> I have asked for a drive from WD already for opal
<manjo> they are working on shipping me one
<manjo> and also the 4k/4k drive
<manjo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI-howto wiki to build OVMF
<manjo> on linux
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Foundations | Replace archive admin shell access with API clients | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20288/foundations-q-replace-archive-admin-shell-access/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<Laney> http://people.ubuntu.com/~laney/import-blacklist.py http://people.ubuntu.com/~laney/sync-blacklist.py
<linuxtech> Sorry for being off topic for the API issues, but it is on topic for the Ubuntu archives.  I think we need something that reduces the downloading  required to keep systems updated and secure. Fedora does it with yum,  deltarpm and presto and we could be doing it with apt-sync and/or  debdelta or perhaps something else.  Why hasn't this been done?  And can we get it done this development cycle?
<linuxtech> If this isn't the appropriate time or place to bring this up, would you please tell me whom I should contact or what list I should post it?
<linuxtech> No one in the session checking irc?
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<linuxtech> Michael who?
<linuxtech> Thanks!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Other | Create "agents" to deal with bugs and alert people about them | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20704/other-q-bug-agents/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<Ursinha> hello
<Ursinha> this is #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2
<Ursinha> and this is the pad for this session: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20704/other-q-bug-agents/
<jbicha> what's the difference between the sponsors team and the patch reviewers team? do we need 2 separate groups?
<jbicha> what about automatically unprivating the retraced bugs?
<komputes> would that be safe?
<Ursinha> jbicha, is it safe to say that every retraced bug doesn't have sensitive information?
<Ursinha> komputes, that
<Ursinha> :)
<jbicha> the bug control guidelines are as long as it doesn't have a stacktrace or contains obviously private info, it can be made public
<Ursinha> jbicha, how can you automatically tell a bug has no obvious private info?
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<jbicha> and by "emailing the last one to upload", you're not going to email the Debian developer in case of directly-synced-from-Debian packages, right?
<jbicha> when do apport crash bugs contain private info?
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<lifeless> jbicha: all the time
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<lifeless> jbicha: core files have whatever was in the process space; this could be the contents of an email, passwords, etc
<jbicha> sorry that's what I meant, once the CoreDump.gz is removed, what private info is left?
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<jbicha> because I mark bugs as public all the time & as long as there isn't a CoreDump, I've basically not seen bugs that should still be private
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<jbicha> it's a pain when I triage gnome-shell bugs, having to manually unprivate all the crash bugs
#ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 2012-05-09
<jbicha> I need to learn how to write a LP python script to automate it, but why can't LP automate it for me?
<micahg> jbicha: stacktraces can have private info as well
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Community | Juju Charm Growth | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20398/community-q-juju-charm-growth/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Hardware | Kernel Team Round Table - Wednesday | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20458/kernel-team-round-table-wednesday/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Other | MOTU BOF Session | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20676/other-q-motu-bof/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Community | Summit development plans from UDS-Q | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20233/community-q-summit/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<AlanBell> hello
<svwilliams> Hello
<svwilliams> I can hear you
<svwilliams> Chris!
<svwilliams> Its very odd doing this remotely
<AlanBell> mhall119: here
<svwilliams> when you say what is broken
<AlanBell> svwilliams: on the blueprint there is a big list
<svwilliams> yup
<svwilliams> I'm looking at it
<svwilliams> :-)
<svwilliams> So the Shouldn't have been marked for UDS were they generated by summit?
<svwilliams> Does "essential" require you to specify why you are essential
<svwilliams> Could you add levels of essential
<svwilliams> fyi you guys are breaking up
<svwilliams> Why?
<svwilliams> Why does the manually scheduled stuff get locked?
<svwilliams> Couldn't you mark the session as having been manually scheduled and allow it to be rescheduled by the rescheduler
<svwilliams> and then email the person who manually scheduled it to let them know that
<svwilliams> their session had been moved due to rescheduler issues
<svwilliams> What if you added more than just required
<svwilliams> Stakeholder
<svwilliams> that holds more weight than say required
<svwilliams> What if it didn't use the required
<svwilliams> but notified each person when they had conflicts
<svwilliams> ??
<svwilliams> ahh
<svwilliams> you broke off at the last bit
<svwilliams> I don't know how the algorithm works that does scheduling
<svwilliams> but could you add weight to people who have been to more than one uds
<svwilliams> Could you also link Launchpad groups to Summit tracks
<svwilliams> Hey if we're throwing out physical things with summit
<svwilliams> Could we add google hangout to each room with VOICE participation
<svwilliams> :-D
<svwilliams> really miss being there and talking
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
<svwilliams> Bye Guys!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Other | Developer membership board approval | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20761/developer-membership-board-approval/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<dholbach> for the proper DMB meeting experience, I'd suggest you listen to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyaVhIKijyM in the background - there was talk of a "hot seat" earlier
<bdrung> hi guys
<stgraber> bdrung: are you listening in?
<bdrung> yes
<tumbleweed> great, because at this rate we might not have a phone...
<bdrung> the stream has a very high noise level
<tumbleweed> bdrung: phone just arrived
<bdrung> i heard that :)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: please speak up
<tumbleweed> err, that was actually laney :)
<bdrung> the laugh was loud enough :)
<tumbleweed> bdrung: do you have any questions?
<Laney> This is the DMB projecting its professionalism.
<broder> uds streams: bringing IRC interview lag times to audio conversations since 2004!
<tumbleweed> bdrung: what is your vote?
<barry> bdrung, what's your vote?
<tumbleweed> we have 4 +1 and a +0 here
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<tumbleweed> bdrung: any questions?
<bdrung> tumbleweed: no
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Hardware | 12.10 certification testing | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20386/cert-q-12.10testing/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Community | LoCo Portal Design Iteration | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20549/community-p-loco-portal-design-iteration/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<daker_> hi
<daker_> uds-jb-2: anybody on the room ?
<daker_> i am still here
<daker_> yes
<daker_> and it's STEREO
<dpm> Session notes:
<dpm> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20549/community-p-loco-portal-design-iteration/
<daker_> YES share share
<daker_> yeah
<daker_> but you can follow event
<daker_> yes
<daker_> comments + event change the date / venue
<daker_> people attending
<daker_> yes i can work it
<daker_> 3 days per week about 3/4 hours a day
<daker_> including the w-e
<daker_> hhh
<daker_> i'll do my best :)
<dpm> cool, that's excellent news, thanks :)
<daker_> leave chris alone
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<daker_> :)
<daker_> ok
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
#ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 2012-05-10
<daker_> and we are done
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
<daker_> see you all tomorrow
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Hardware | Kernel Team Round Table - Thursday | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20459/kernel-team-round-table-thursday/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Foundations | Create /etc/pristine/ containing unmodified copies of conffiles | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20293/foundations-q-dpkg-pristine-conffiles/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<gua-uds> something that comes up in debian irc channels constantly is people asking for a 'new' apt sources.list
<gua-uds> ubuntu might be similar and this could fix that
<wookey_> you mean 'new' as in 'pristine' - i.e the one that came with the system before they fiddled with it?
<gua-uds> wookey_: yes. somehow sources.list got deleted or something similar.
<wookey_> sadly people are told to edit it, not add extra sources in sources.list.d
<wookey_> if user changes get pulled into etckeeper along with system updates then what you have isn't 'pristine' any more.
<wookey_> Doesn't that spoil the desire for 3-way merge?
<wookey_> Is anyone reading the IRC channel....
<gua-uds> there is quite a difference between keeping original copies in "/etc/pristine" and loading up a full etckeeper
<gua-uds> i can say i would probably like /etc/pristine, but i'm not sure about etckeeper
<wookey_> Yes, you need to keep track of changes in etckeeper so there is a good mapping between tags/revisions and package versions
<wookey_> It would be really good to solve the 3-way merge thing
<wookey_> so that it is easy to keep bringing you user changes forward without getting left with ancient config files
<wookey_> currently you get 'diff', but I really want meld
<wookey_> exactly - what the French guy said :-)
<wookey_> yeah - but if we can get it for free with this that would be nice.
<gua-uds> when new conf files are installed by apt you can get a file.conf.$date thing. if someone wants etckeeper, seems like they can install etckeeper.
<gua-uds> maybe have ubuntu-etckeeper, then a separate package just for /etc/pristine keeping new copies of conf files
<gua-uds> 'new compies of conf files' as in the pristine ones after a new package install. file.conf.$date
<wookey_> Where does the 'added user in last day' come from?
<wookey_> They might have added user some time ago. DO you mean 'since last boot'?
<wookey_> there could be quite a lot of etc config thigs like 'adding users', adding printers, turning on bash completeion, setting network-romaing options
<wookey_> it's going to be annoying if things you configured mysteriously evaporate
<wookey_> inifinity: agreed - But you do need to think about this quite carefully.
<wookey_> So it actually is a genuine improvement :-)
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Desktop | Quality, Testability of Desktop Components | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20424/desktop-q-desktop-quality/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<wookey_> ouch - don't bang the mics!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Other | Developer Membership Board Discussion | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20476/other-q-dmb-discussion/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<bdrung> hi guys
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Community | Ubuntu Hams - current status and future plans | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20561/community-q-ubuntu-hams/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<kamal> the Ubuntu Hams session will start here momentarily -- anyone else here for that?
<AC6SL> http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-sdr
<AC6SL> http://www.rtlsdr.com/
<komputes> AC6SL: cheers
<kamal> AC6SL: I'm also listing you as "tasked" with learning about and teaching us about the RTL dongles
<kamal> AC6SL: and thanks for joining us!
<AC6SL> http://www.hsmm-mesh.org
<AC6SL> soundmodem for 1200 baud packet modem  +  aprsd for voluntary tracking of ham GPS positions
<AC6SL> hamexam package is available for studying for US amateur license exams.
<AC6SL> http://www.arrl.org
<AC6SL> Look at http://aprs.fi to see hams transmitting GPS position data.
<AC6SL> fcc exam is primarily for people wanting to be ship radio operators or equipment maintainers.
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
<kamal> AC6SL: thanks so much for you involvement here!   (talk to you on 2m later buddy!)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Design | Course of Unity Bindings Frameworks (Qt, Gtk+) | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20652/design-q-unity-bindings/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<chihchun_> so anyone is going to share a `course'?
<charles> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20408/community-q-upstream-appdev-docs/
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
#ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 2012-05-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Juju Charm Unit Tests | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20507/servercloud-q-juju-charm-unit-tests/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<cmagina> i'm listening in
<cmagina> thanks :)
<cmagina> yep
<cmagina> thanks
<cmagina> have a good night :)
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Hardware | Kernel Team Round Table - Friday | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20460/kernel-team-round-table-friday/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Security | eCryptfs in Ubuntu 12.10 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20582/security-q-ecryptfs/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<hacosta> hi!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Lxc work for Q | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20363/servercloud-q-lxc/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<SpamapS> o/ listening now :)
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Community | CC Instrumentation | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20827/cc-instrumentation/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/junior-ballroom-2/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2 to: Track: Other | Improving weekly release meeting and other communication channels | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20235/other-q-release-communication/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/junior-ballroom-2.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-jb-2: This session has ended.
